# wood paneling



## ortho1121 (Mar 29, 2016)

Planning on applying 1x4 wood strips to a wall in a chevron fashion. Plan is to attach firring strips to the studs and then use a 1/2 inch plywood backing applied to the strips. I can then attach the wood planks directly to the backing and not worry about not having an accessible stud for a shorter piece. It will be about 10 feet high by 7 feet wide. Will be painted so thinking of using using either clear pine or poplar. Ay thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Where the two sheets meet widthwise be sure to allow for them to expand and contract. You might even run a spline between the sheets to keep them level with each other.


----------



## ortho1121 (Mar 29, 2016)

By a spline you mean? Obviously just learning here. Otherwise does it sound about right? Any advise on materials?


----------



## phaelax (Dec 24, 2018)

I think he means something like this, to prevent any chance of the two panels mating unevenly.


----------



## ortho1121 (Mar 29, 2016)

Another installation question I had was with the installation of the individual boards. Using either pine or poplar (any suggestions) for the boards. In order to allow for wood movement should I space them? Was thinking of using pennies as spacers so the backing doesn't show through.


----------



## TechnicalDoctor (Feb 11, 2019)

_I also like to do everything myself to do it. But it still needs to be left to the masters for this job. If you want the best panels on the panel click here and get what you requested._


----------

